# Lathe Simulator



## JohnnyTK (Jan 19, 2021)

Has anyone ever tried this program. https://virtlabs.tech/1k62-lathe-machine-simulator/


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 19, 2021)

Won't download for me (Mac OS)


----------



## Crankit (Jan 20, 2021)

JohnnyTK.....Could you get it figured out? A real one is way easier to run!


----------



## JohnnyTK (Jan 20, 2021)

Nope that is why I was asking. Lol


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 21, 2021)

I got it to work, but I don't like it.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 21, 2021)

Pretty hard to clean the swarf out of the keys


----------

